# Rocket mass heater



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.richsoil.com/images/rocket-mass-heater-diagram.png


----------



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

i watched a couple of youtube videos. very impressive


----------

